# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی نفت

## hosein4143

سلام دوستان میشه اطلاعاتی در مورد مهندسی نفت به من بدید؟رتبه چند؟مزایا؟سختی کار؟آینده آن؟و ...

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

سلام
رتبه های قبولی رو برو از یادگار مانگار قلمچی ببین
مزایاش اینه که اگه دانشگاه صنعت نفت قبول شی،بعد از اتمام تحصیل بورسیه هستی و میری سر کار
درآمد خوبی هم داره
سختی کار هم بستگی داره کجا کار کنی
تو جنوب،معمولا کارش سخته،هر کسی نمیتونه از عهده اون بر بیاد
اما کارای دیگه هم هست که خب حقوق کمتری نسبت به جنوب میدن

----------


## در راه کنکور

> سلام
> رتبه های قبولی رو برو از یادگار مانگار قلمچی ببین
> مزایاش اینه که اگه دانشگاه صنعت نفت قبول شی،بعد از اتمام تحصیل بورسیه هستی و میری سر کار
> درآمد خوبی هم داره
> سختی کار هم بستگی داره کجا کار کنی
> تو جنوب،معمولا کارش سخته،هر کسی نمیتونه از عهده اون بر بیاد
> اما کارای دیگه هم هست که خب حقوق کمتری نسبت به جنوب میدن


برادر من چرا اطلاعات غلط به مردم میدی ؟
گذشت اون زمان که صنعت نفت بورسیه میکرد .
دانشگاه صنعت نفت بدترین جای ممکنه و اصلا اهواز نیست . توی شهر تمام عرب نشین کارونه که اصلا امکاناتی نداره
دانشگاه صنعت نفت هم مثل یه دبیرستان بزرگه 
در ضمن وقتی درست تموم شد به هیچ وجه بورسیه نمیشی ، اون مال قدیم بود . دوران نفت تمام شد ...

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> برادر من چرا اطلاعات غلط به مردم میدی ؟
> گذشت اون زمان که صنعت نفت بورسیه میکرد .
> دانشگاه صنعت نفت بدترین جای ممکنه و اصلا اهواز نیست . توی شهر تمام عرب نشین کارونه که اصلا امکاناتی نداره
> دانشگاه صنعت نفت هم مثل یه دبیرستان بزرگه 
> در ضمن وقتی درست تموم شد به هیچ وجه بورسیه نمیشی ، اون مال قدیم بود . دوران نفت تمام شد ...


والا دوران ما که میگفتن اینجوریه بورسیه هست
حالا الان نمیدونم چه شکلی شده
من حرفی از اهواز زدم برادر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
گفتم جنوب
بعله در جریانم تو محله ای عرب نشین به نام کوت عبدلله هست که یه خورده رفت آمد اونورا واسه غیر جنوبیا راحت نیست
دانشگاهشم یه ساختمونه،امکانات هم نداره چندان
ولی در کل مهندسی نفت رشته ی خوبی هست

----------


## hosein4143

> برادر من چرا اطلاعات غلط به مردم میدی ؟
> گذشت اون زمان که صنعت نفت بورسیه میکرد .
> دانشگاه صنعت نفت بدترین جای ممکنه و اصلا اهواز نیست . توی شهر تمام عرب نشین کارونه که اصلا امکاناتی نداره
> دانشگاه صنعت نفت هم مثل یه دبیرستان بزرگه 
> در ضمن وقتی درست تموم شد به هیچ وجه بورسیه نمیشی ، اون مال قدیم بود . دوران نفت تمام شد ...


خوب اگه کسی با رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ قبول بشه بازم بورسیه نمیشه؟یا نمیشه تو کشورای خارجی کار کرد؟من شنیدم که توی دانشگاهشم حقوق میدن

----------


## artim

> خوب اگه کسی با رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ قبول بشه بازم بورسیه نمیشه؟یا نمیشه تو کشورای خارجی کار کرد؟من شنیدم که توی دانشگاهشم حقوق میدن


حقوق برا رتبه های یک تا 200 هست ماهانه 150 تومن از طرف بنیاد برای نخبه بودن

----------


## hosein4143

> حقوق برا رتبه های یک تا 200 هست ماهانه 150 تومن از طرف بنیاد برای نخبه بودن


خخخخخ ۱۵۰ هزار تومن که کرایه تاکسی هم نمیشه که

----------


## LAZAR

> برادر من چرا اطلاعات غلط به مردم میدی ؟
> گذشت اون زمان که صنعت نفت بورسیه میکرد .
> دانشگاه صنعت نفت بدترین جای ممکنه و اصلا اهواز نیست . توی شهر تمام عرب نشین کارونه که اصلا امکاناتی نداره
> دانشگاه صنعت نفت هم مثل یه دبیرستان بزرگه 
> در ضمن وقتی درست تموم شد به هیچ وجه بورسیه نمیشی ، اون مال قدیم بود . دوران نفت تمام شد ...


این دوستمون دقیقا درست میگه . قابل توجه یکی از کاربران انجمن به اسم artim که سر این موضوع کلکل داشتن که البته اینو بپای کم بودن اطلاعاتشون از نفت میذاریم

دوستان عزیز من شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن 
لطف کنن دوستان هرچیزی رو نیان اینجا به بچه ها بخورونن تا ذهن کسی مسموم نشه .

----------


## hosein4143

> این دوستمون دقیقا درست میگه . قابل توجه یکی از کاربران انجمن به اسم artim که سر این موضوع کلکل داشتن که البته اینو بپای کم بودن اطلاعاتشون از نفت میذاریم
> 
> دوستان عزیز من شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن 
> لطف کنن دوستان هرچیزی رو نیان اینجا به بچه ها بخورونن تا ذهن کسی مسموم نشه .


خو تکلیف من چیه هرکی میاد و یه نظر متفاوت میده

----------

